# Ministry of Defence Sit in



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

VIDEO: Tensions high at Egypt Ministry of Defence sit-in - Multimedia - Ahram Online


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Unknown assailants kill six at Cairo protest:

At least six people have been killed by unknown assailants at a protest near the Egyptian defence ministry building in the capital, Cairo, officials say.

Up to 100 people were also reportedly injured and are being treated at a field clinic in the Abbasiya district.

Many of the protesters are supporters of a Salafist preacher barred from standing in the presidential election.

Activists accuse the ruling military council of using thugs and plainclothes troops to break up demonstrations

From the BBC website


----------



## Malak (Jan 15, 2008)

Interesting to see the Al haram video clip.... not sure if its true, but if some thugs have been caught and are being held, tasred and heard screaming as the alharam guy says... its on the street in broad daylight while at least 1 miliion people passing, driving, going to work... etc..... it begs belief... A fight for a fight....... nothing will ever be peaceful in Egypt.... Let the elections take place.. with whatever canidates are in the running.... whoever gets in.. will not please all.. but I truely beleive this type of demonstration, fighting, torture in broad daylight will still continue. People are not afraid, a lawless society... its going to be hard to change........


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just heard 9 killed now


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Ahram Updated: At least 11 dead in attack on Egypt's Abbasiya sit-in




Military forces battle rioters in Abbasiya
At least eleven people died and dozens were injured when plain clothed men, attacked protesters camping outside the ministry of defense in Abbasiya, Cairo, early Wednesday morning.
Official sources in ministry of interior have informed Reuters that the death toll in the Abassiya clashes has increased to 11 while there are 49 injured officially documented on Wednesday. 

Unconfirmed reports coming from the field hospitals in the area speaks about a death toll that reached up to 20 and over 60 injured.

Clashes were *ongoing till Wednesday noon*.

Tahrir Doctors released a statement early Wednesday confirming two dead during what they described as “the Wednesday massacre.” Both deaths were from live bullet wounds to the head, said the statement. Another man is in a critical condition after suffering a gunshot wound to the chest. The number of deaths is believed to have at least doubled since the doctors' statement at around 4.30am. Eye witnesses from the local field hospital estimated 8 deaths.

At least four demonstrators suffered birdshot wounds to the eyes and twenty received other facial injuries. The statement added that this was just a preliminary estimate.

The doctors condemned the closure of several nearby hospitals including Demerdash, Ain Shams and Al-Hussein. The only hospital to receive the injured was Al-Shefa, which was besieged by “thugs” who kidnapped the injured and attacked ambulance personnel. 

The four-day sit-in outside the Defence Ministry was triggered by anger at the disqualification of Salafist Hazem Salah Abu-Ismail from the presidential race and has turned into a protest against military rule.

The assailants attacked the protesters in the early hours of Wednesday with cement-based bombs, stones, Molotov cocktails, birdshot guns and teargas canisters according to eyewitness reports.

This is the second major attack on the protesters in less than 72 hours. An attack on Saturday reportedly left one protester dead and tens injured.

Tahrir Doctors is a group of medical doctors who voluntarily aid those injured at protests.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Activists and representatives of several coalitions and movements *in Alexandria* are calling for a sit-in outside the military command post in the Sidi Gaber neighborhood, in protest against clashes taking place in Cairo’s Abbasseya Square.

Activists call for sit-in at Alexandria military command | Egypt Independent


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

AJE's video report, some shocking details

Cairo - May 2, 2012 - 16:57 | Al Jazeera Blogs


----------

